# Game 63: Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns (3/12)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (48-14) vs Houston Rockets (39-24) *

*When: Monday, March 12th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*








*(*Game featured on NBA TV*)*









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/9)*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, March 9 (AP) -- The Phoenix Suns are 9-1 since the All-Star break and everybody is wondering what's wrong with them.
> 
> That's what happens when artistic blowouts are replaced by less-than-impressive squeakers.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Amare Stoudemire vs Yao Ming*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Houston Rockets Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Jeff Van Gundy*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

These next 4 games will tell us a lot. Maybe not so much the last one, but that could be a first rd preview.

Mon, Mar 12 Houston 10:00 pm 
Wed, Mar 14 at Dallas 9:00 pm 
Fri, Mar 16 Detroit 10:00 pm 
Sat, Mar 17 at Denver 10:00 pm


nice signature LOL.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> These next 4 games will tell us a lot. Maybe not so much the last one, but that could be a first rd preview.
> 
> Mon, Mar 12 Houston 10:00 pm
> Wed, Mar 14 at Dallas 9:00 pm
> ...



There's only one game that matters, that's the Mavericks game.
Suns have beaten every team in the NBA except for the Mavericks and Jazz.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Note this is how deep we play

Starter/then Bench players
Yao/Deke/Jake
Hayes/Howard
Battier/Bonzi(but he is injured)/Snyder
McGrady/Head
Alston
Ps Head will mop up the PG minutes Rafer is on the bench. Only about 8mins probably Rafer tends to play almost the whole game.

I dont know how the threat level works but as the 6th best record in the league the threat level should be High.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Both teams are at near 100% again, should be a good match up. Houston's been flamed for not being able to beat Phoenix so we'll be ready to play this time around.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

For this one I will be in attendance.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

This 3 game stretch is a huge one. Houston, Dallas, and Detroit. Especially the Dallas one. Tonight though, we'll see how well we do. This team is better than most of the teams we've played lately and we've barely been winning.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know, I just never get excited for these Rockets/Suns games.

Usually, the game is either a massacre or the Rockets are just muddying up the game and keeping it
close. The Rockets are the best at doing that. 

If Yao can play more then 20 minutes, the Suns will be in trouble.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't know, I just never get excited for these Rockets/Suns games.
> 
> Usually, the game is either a massacre or the Rockets are just muddying up the game and keeping it
> close. The Rockets are the best at doing that.
> ...


I don't buy that. Suns can beat them with Yao playing a lot of mins.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree. Yao is a stiff who for the most part has held the Rockets back since McGrady got there. Amare always has alot of highlight jams all in his face every time we play them.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They can't go fast with Yao on the court, and they can't guard the 3pt line like they will need to in order to beat the suns. Houston has to HOPE that they face SA in the second round and not the Suns


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They can't go fast with Yao on the court, and they can't guard the 3pt line like they will need to in order to beat the suns. Houston has to HOPE that they face SA in the second round and not the Suns



If Houston got through Utah with the way it is now, they'd face the Mavs.

SA would face the Suns.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am really tempted to start trouble now that I don't have that







to tie me down.

Shall I bait? hmmmmm.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> If Houston got through Utah with the way it is now, they'd face the Mavs.
> 
> SA would face the Suns.


Alright....

Them Spurs gonna roll ALL OVER yall, and you be gone in 2nd round.

:biggrin: 








p.s. I think I need more lesson from Amareca. Where is he?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Alright....
> 
> Them Spurs gonna roll ALL OVER yall, and you be gone in 2nd round.
> 
> ...


Bring on those Spur(m)s 


Amareca only pryed himself from his Amare cardboard cut out to post 2 times that I've seen since my comment


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Suns sucks


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait.... that needs to be corrected.

"Suns SUCK!"



Still gotta watch my grammar. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You're trying too hard man lol.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bring on those Spur(m)s
> 
> 
> Amareca only pryed himself from his Amare cardboard cut out to post 2 times that I've seen since my comment


:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Seriously though.... I can't see the Suns dropping this game. Houston just seems to be one step behind when the two teams play.

Good luck on tonight's game. Hope it's a good one.

:cheers:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Seriously though.... I can't see the Suns dropping this game. Houston just seems to be one step behind when the two teams play.
> 
> Good luck on tonight's game. Hope it's a good one.
> 
> :cheers:


you are the most bi-polar person on this board. I enjoyed your rollercoaster of emotions though. one moment you're incredibly angry, then then next, you're apologetic, then you're happy? I'm no lisenced psychiatrist, but i have met with them many times (a lephachaun used to tell me to burn things...) and when i tell you that you should seek some help, you should listen.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> If Houston got through Utah with the way it is now, they'd face the Mavs.
> 
> SA would face the Suns.


Like I said, they need to HOPE to meet the Spurs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> you are the most bi-polar person on this board. I enjoyed your rollercoaster of emotions though. one moment you're incredibly angry, then then next, you're apologetic, then you're happy? I'm no lisenced psychiatrist, but i have met with them many times (a lephachaun used to tell me to burn things...) and when i tell you that you should seek some help, you should listen.



He was joking. Relax.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Like I said, they need to HOPE to meet the Spurs



And I was saying, it most likely won't happen.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am really tempted to start trouble now that I don't have that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why aren't you a MOD anymore?

They kick you out because you were rooting for the Suns? :lol:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Why aren't you a MOD anymore?
> 
> They kick you out because you were rooting for the Suns? :lol:


He's still a mod, he's just gone "undercover"

can't wait for the game to start...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

42 - 52 Suns at halftime.


LB is playing great, everyone is doing good.

I don't understand how the Rockets are allowed to guard the paint like they do. Most of the time
they aren't guarding anybody. And alot of no calls by the referees, most going against the Suns.
I don't like those kinds of games.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Barbosa, what a weapon to have off the bench.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, the officiating in this game is horrible

But, I have come to peace with the fact that we (Houston) simply can not beat the Suns. 3 years now and we still just dont have an answer. Hmmm


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh screw you PHX


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

good game, Barbosa kicked our arse. Hope we won't see you guys again until next season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ahh screw you PHX



aw but we love you 


Well, the Suns finally woke up after a series of pathetic games.

Suns 103-82

Barbosa 32pts (12-18) and 8 rebs, 3 assists

Marion 14 pts and 15 rebounds, 2 stls, 3 blks

*HOU-PHX Boxscore*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Wow, *the officiating in this game is horrible*
> 
> But, I have come to peace with the fact that we (Houston) simply can not beat the Suns. 3 years now and we still just dont have an answer. Hmmm



:cheers: 

You guys got the good end of the stick. 8 against 5 is never fun to watch.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

That was the Suns basketball I'm used to seeing.

Barbosa is King and Kurt is the man.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome game. Barbosa is such a weapon off the bench. Love the effort tonight. Keep it up, baby! We're taking out the Spurs, Mavs, and Pistons this May/June. Go Suns!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It shouldn't have been suprising that the Suns came out with more intensity in this game... They always do this. They turn it up and become much sharper when they're playing the top teams. When they face sub-par or weak teams, they just decide to coast.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, well we got Dallas next I think and I'd love to give them 2 L's in a row. We had a little blip after having our 17 game streak broke, now it's Dallas' turn.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Yea, well we got Dallas next I think and I'd love to give them 2 L's in a row. We had a little blip after having our 17 game streak broke, now it's Dallas' turn.


I like where your head's at.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah, days like these make me put on the Steve Spurier ****-eating grin. Beautiful win and a Dallas Mavericks loss. Twice the love <3.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win

Disastrous loss for the Rockets..................

But it doesnt matter because Suns will be knocked out by Spurs or Lakers or Nuggets.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hroz said:


> Good win
> 
> Disastrous loss for the Rockets..................
> 
> But it doesnt matter because Suns will be knocked out by Spurs or Lakers or Nuggets.



Nice attempt at baiting. Might wanna try better next time.

Spurs, ok maybe. But Lakers? Not this yr. Nuggets? Gimme a break. They're one of the worst teams defensively.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Carbo04 said:


> We're taking out the Spurs, Mavs, and Pistons this May/June. Go Suns!


I wouldn't discount the Heat just yet.

But yeah, great game for our boys! It's a good prep game before we play the Mavs.

By the way, anyone else think LB is a lock for the Sixth Man award?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nice attempt at baiting. Might wanna try better next time.
> 
> Spurs, ok maybe. But Lakers? Not this yr. Nuggets? Gimme a break. They're one of the worst teams defensively.


its just wishful thinking on part of a Houston fan, don't mind us


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

hroz said:


> Good win
> 
> Disastrous loss for the Rockets..................
> 
> But it doesnt matter because Suns will be knocked out by Spurs or Lakers or Nuggets.


Hroz I always considered you a pretty quality poster. What's with the bait?

You're better then that.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

No he's not, lol.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Hroz I always considered you a pretty quality poster. What's with the bait?
> 
> You're better then that.


Maybe I should have added something to the end of it. Here is the edited version.

"But it doesnt matter because Suns will be knocked out by Spurs or Lakers or Nuggets.:gopray: "

It was never meant to be baiting as already stated only wishful thinking.

All I was doing was hoping against hope that the Suns get knocked out before we have to face you guys. Considering the rankings will be Mavs Suns Spurs Jazz Rockets (Nuggets/Lakers either) Not sure about 8th yet.

2 of those 3 teams are the ones you will face in the playoffs before a possible showdown with the Rockets. I just stated all of them, thats the only reason they were included. Apart from the Spurs you would think the Lakers and Nuggets are long odds to beat the Suns.

Unfortunately most Rockets fans have come to the realization that Yao and the the whole Rockets side cant run with the Suns. 

Anyways we still have one game against you guys. Which is also our second last game of the regular series. See you at that one. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> ...Suns will be knocked out by Spurs or Lakers or Nuggets....
> 
> It was ... only wishful thinking ... that the Suns ... will beat Mavs Suns Spurs Jazz Rockets.
> 
> ...


I thought I might edit your post to show you how you were baiting. It was quite blatant if you asked me. :biggrin: 

The only thing I had to actually add were the two letter in red.

If I were a bbf.com mod, I would ban you in a heartbeat.








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

